# Switcher pour un ibook



## Lemming (4 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour,

  Je suis nouveau sur ces forums et assez novice en ce qui concerne les Macs. Etant etudiant, j'envisage de m'acheter un ibook pour la prochaine annee scolaire. Je suis l'actualite Mac depuis quelques mois, et j'ai cru comprendre que les mises a jours des machines se faisaient tous les six mois environ. Donc la prochaine revision des ibooks devrait etre vers novembre ou decembre, ce qui trop tard pour moi. Je pense donc prendre un ibook 900 MHz qui a l'air plus que satisfaisant d'apres les avis que j'ai vus sur differents forums.
   Je me demande par contre si Apple faisait tradionnellement des promotions a l'approche de la rentree scolaire, outre l'AppleStore Education? Si ce n'est pas le cas, je compte l'acheter assez rapidement pour me permettre de me familiariser avec la bete.


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2003)

tu aura 10 % sur  l'applestore dans la section éducation


----------



## melaure (4 Juillet 2003)

Avec ta reduc, tu pourras t'acheter Lemmings pour Mac ...


----------



## Lemming (4 Juillet 2003)

Le dernier Lemmings qui est sorti sur Mac, cela fait combien de decennies ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai une autre question concernant les ibooks 12". Vu que je risque de faire pas mal de programmation et de bureautique (taper des rapports), je me demande si l'on perd beaucoups de confort et de rapidite ( a cause du clavier) avec un portable aussi petit? J'hesite a acheter un clavier+souris+ecran externe parce que cela commence a faire cher.


----------



## melaure (4 Juillet 2003)

Un clavier étendu est plus pratique, mais on finit pas s'habituer à ceux des portables.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

perso, je prefere les claviers des portables... il faut un temps d'adaptation... mais une fois qu'on y a gouté, on peut plus s'en separer.... ils sont bien plus trappus que les claviers traditionnels donc on tape bien plus vite, etc.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, je vais peut etre finir par me coucher...


----------



## melaure (4 Juillet 2003)

Les touches sont surtout moins dures. On fatigue moins ses petits doigts ...


----------



## memoryjar (4 Juillet 2003)

non le clavier et le trackpad sont agréable et largement suffisant.

Par contre si tu peux prendre un 14 " n'hésite pas.


----------



## cham (4 Juillet 2003)

Perso, les claviers de portable me conviennent très bien, mais je préfère quand même une souris à côté.

L'iBook est un très bon choix pour la bureautique. Pour la programmation, ça dépend de tes compilateurs je pense... Si tu penses avoir bcp de fenêtres ouvertes en même temps, prends plutôt le 14". C'est la même résolution, mais comme Mac OS X gère très bien le lissage des polices, tu obtiens une surface d'affichage réellement plus importante.






ps : j'ai adoré les petits Lemmings sur mon Atari


----------



## melaure (4 Juillet 2003)

memoryjar a dit:
			
		

> * non le clavier et le trackpad sont agréable et largement suffisant.
> 
> Par contre si tu peux prendre un 14 " n'hésite pas.   *



Le trackpad par contre, je n'accroche pas trop. Je te conseille de vite te procurer une souris 2 boutons avec molette ...


----------



## Lemming (5 Juillet 2003)

Merci pour vos reponses. 

Je pensais prendre le 12"  pour sa plus grande portabilite, mais le 14" a l'avantage d'avoir une plus grosse batterie. Pour la difference de prix qu'il y a entre ces 2 ibooks, il est possible d'acheter un ecran LCD 15". Donc j'hesite, surtout que je connais pas encore la place dont je disposerais pour mon bureau (chambre etudiante ou pas).

C'est pareil pour la souris, je me dis que tant qu'a switcher autant le faire a fond et adopter la souris Apple. Mais apres le probleme c'est pour les jeux.

Bref j'hesite entre toutes ces options


----------



## melaure (5 Juillet 2003)

Unreal Tournament avec un seul bouton, tu vas pas t'amuser ... Ce n'est pas parce que les gars d'Apple ne comprennent pas pourquoi plusieurs boutons sont utiles que doit suivre cette idiotie ...


----------



## cham (5 Juillet 2003)

Lemming a dit:
			
		

> * C'est pareil pour la souris, je me dis que tant qu'a switcher autant le faire a fond et adopter la souris Apple. Mais apres le probleme c'est pour les jeux. *


Ouais, la souris Apple elle est jolie, mais une souris avec 2 boutons + molette, c'est quand même plus pratique.


----------



## Mac'Abann (5 Juillet 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ouais, la souris Apple elle est jolie, mais une souris avec 2 boutons + molette, c'est quand même plus pratique.
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai fait une expérience intéressante. Ma souris logitech est tombé en rade...

Du coût, j'ai dû me débrouiller avec le trackpad et les touches de raccourcis de l'Ibook. J'ai beaucoup appris et je vais plus vite pour certaines opérations. Du coup, lorsque que j'ai juste un petit truc à faire sur l'Ibook, je ne branche plus la souris et je ne m'en rends pas compte.

Par contre, dès que je dois faire un schéma, je rebranche la souris avec 2 boutons et molette. Itou pour surfer, la molette, c'est pratique. On pense qu'on en a pas besoin et on peut vite plus sans passer (je suis perdu sur une souris sans sa molette et le clic du milieu).

Résultat des courses : c'est bien de se forcer de temps en temps à utilise l'ibook sans souris, ça force à faire des efforts et après c'est tout bénef. Mais la souris "non apple" avec molette est, à mon avis, indispensable.


----------



## Sebang (5 Juillet 2003)

Y'a une petite application qui permet de simuler une molette avec son trackpad en appuyant sur "fn" et en glissant son doigt sur le trackpad. C'est super utile quand on a pas de souris à disposition et qu'on veut scroller une page !


Ça s'apelle uControl et j'en suis très content.


----------



## Lemming (5 Juillet 2003)

Je vois que la souris 1 bouton fait l'unamite contre elle, je vais donc prendre la souris Logitech MX300, car je n'aime pas trop les mini-souris.

J'ai encore une autre question  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vu les prix de la memoire vive chez Apple, j'ai lu qu'il etait conseille de l'acheter ailleurs. Sur le forum de tt-hardware, ils conseillent assez souvent   crucial. Quelqu'un a-t'il deja commande la-bas? Sinon ou commandez-vous votre RAM?


----------



## Nathalex (5 Juillet 2003)

Moi, j'ai déjà essayé Crucial. Très bien. Rien à redire !


----------



## cham (5 Juillet 2003)

La RAM... on en a parlé plein de fois. Moi après avoir dû annuler chez Grosbill et Agem, j'ai trouvé mon bonheur chez MacPartner (prix raisonnables, livré très vite).


----------



## Jeremac (7 Juillet 2003)

Hello!!
J'ai une petite question: je suis dans le même cas et aimerais bien switcher pour un iBook, mais ne vaudrait-il pas mieux attendre un peu (on ne sait jamais... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) que l'iBook gagne un G3 "made by IBM"?????

Ca me ferais c.... d'investir une jolie petite somme pour un objet sublime, mais dépassé trois mois après (je sait, c'est la dure loi de l'informatique...).

Vous penser vraiment qu'il pourra encore se défendre pendant deux ou tois ans (bureautique, un peu de dvlmpt et d'Internet???)

Pour les prix étudiant, c'est IC qui est le moins cher (www.int-computer.fr, faut pas hésiter à leur demander un devis étudiant)


----------



## melaure (7 Juillet 2003)

ca fait longtemps que les G3 sont fait par IBM dans les iBooks ...

Tu peux juste espérer une version 1Ghz à la fin de l'année mais difficile de dire quand.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2003)

Jeremac a dit:
			
		

> * Hello!!
> J'ai une petite question: je suis dans le même cas et aimerais bien switcher pour un iBook, mais ne vaudrait-il pas mieux attendre un peu (on ne sait jamais...
> 
> 
> ...



perso, je pense que le mieux est d'investir dans une nouvelle machine tout les ans... ca te revient aussi cher, voir moins, que de changer ta machine au bout de 3 ans...et en plus tu as toujours le dernier modele ou l'avant dernier...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2003)

a propos de l'offre pour les etudiants d'apple
"je certifie que je suis étudiant à temps plein ou partiel,   agé de 18 ans ou plus  , scolarisé dans un établissement français, et que je possède une carte d'étudiant en cours de validité"...
on fait comment qd on est etudiant et qu'on a po 18ans ???


----------



## melaure (7 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> perso, je pense que le mieux est d'investir dans une nouvelle machine tout les ans... ca te revient aussi cher, voir moins, que de changer ta machine au bout de 3 ans...et en plus tu as toujours le dernier modele ou l'avant dernier...   *



Ca dépend quelles gammes. Mon TI a perdu quasiment la moitié de sa valeur en 1 an, donc ca coûterait trop cher de changer chaque année ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ca dépend quelles gammes. Mon TI a perdu quasiment la moitié de sa valeur en 1 an, donc ca coûterait trop cher de changer chaque année ...  *



ouiee ca fait mal... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





en esperant que ca n'arrive pas au ibook...


----------



## Jeremac (7 Juillet 2003)

En fait, ce dont j'ai surtout peur c'est de perdre en puissance (donc en productivité) par rapport à mon PC (1.3GHz, 256Mo de Ram...). Pensez-vous que je garderais à peu près le même résultat sur le 900 combo??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Merci


----------



## Sir (7 Juillet 2003)

A l'origine un pc ou mac de bureau est plus puissant a frequence egale qu'un pc ou mac portable .... Je penses que tu n'auras aucun probleme avec ton ibook 900 . Si j'etais toi j'aurais pris l'adc student où tu as - 20% sur toutes les machines Apple.
Avec cet avantage prends un powerbook 12" qui est franchement mieux que l'ibook 900 mais bien sur ca depends de ton utilisation .
Sir


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2003)

Jeremac a dit:
			
		

> * En fait, ce dont j'ai surtout peur c'est de perdre en puissance (donc en productivité) par rapport à mon PC (1.3GHz, 256Mo de Ram...). Pensez-vous que je garderais à peu près le même résultat sur le 900 combo???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



comme toujours...tout depend de tes besoins.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais tu devrais po avoir trop de prb...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









voici cependant un lien qui devrait t'eclairer sur la question... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ibook


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2003)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> *  Je penses que tu n'auras aucun probleme avec ton ibook 900 . Si j'etais toi j'aurais pris l'adc student où tu as - 20% sur toutes les machines Apple.
> Avec cet avantage prends un powerbook 12" qui est franchement mieux que l'ibook 900 mais bien sur ca depends de ton utilisation .
> Sir
> 
> ...



heuu question con, sir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c koi l'adc etudiant ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



apple education ??? naaan !


----------



## melaure (7 Juillet 2003)

Apple Developer Connection. Un programme d'afiliation pour les développeur. Les étudiants peuvent s'y inscrire pour un prix très modeste et profiter d'une réduction intéressante sur l'achat d'une machine.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> * Apple Developer Connection. Un programme d'afiliation pour les développeur. Les étudiants peuvent s'y inscrire pour un prix très modeste et profiter d'une réduction intéressante sur l'achat d'une machine.  *



tous les etudiants ???


----------



## melaure (7 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tous les etudiants ???
> 
> ...



Oui. ceux qui ont une carte d'étudiant. Je m'en était servi pour acheter CodeWarrior version etéudiant (beaucoup moins cher).


----------



## Sir (7 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tous les etudiants ???
> 
> ...




Oui tous les étudiants , 99 $ l'adhesion c tout !


----------



## Jeremac (7 Juillet 2003)

A vrai dire, j'avais pensé à l'AluBook 12" mais, je suis étudiant.....($$$$$)!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Voilà le problème 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







A part ça, je voulais aussi vous demander ce que vous pensiez de AppleWorks (et accesoirement des autres applis fournies avec).

MErci


----------



## melaure (7 Juillet 2003)

Jeremac a dit:
			
		

> * A vrai dire, j'avais pensé à l'AluBook 12" mais, je suis étudiant.....($$$$$)!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allez pas de chichi. Fais chauffer la carte bleue ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Jeremac a dit:
			
		

> *A part ça, je voulais aussi vous demander ce que vous pensiez de AppleWorks (et accesoirement des autres applis fournies avec).
> 
> MErci
> 
> ...



Disons qu'il faudrait une bonne nouvelle version sous OS X avec beaucoup beaucoup plus de fonctionalité pour rivaliser avec Office ...


----------



## Sir (7 Juillet 2003)

Fais comme moi prends le powerbook 12" avec l'adc student , tu en auras pour 1529.92  , je le concois c un peu cher pour un étudiant comme toi et moi mais payes le en 10 fois dans ce cas et c pas plus cher juste 5 % ....
T'as vu la belle machine que c ....


----------



## melaure (7 Juillet 2003)

Sinon il y a le paiment en 4 fois sans frais jusqu'au 31 août chez Apple, mais je ne sais pas si ça marche avec l'ADC.


----------



## Sebang (7 Juillet 2003)

Jeremac a dit:
			
		

> * A vrai dire, j'avais pensé à l'AluBook 12" mais, je suis étudiant.....($$$$$)!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non mais en plus, avec un Alu 12", tu pourras faire tourner Virtual PC 6 dos 2000 dessus trop bien, parce qu'il utilise le Velocity Engine en plus d'avoir une superbe intégration avec OSX. Moi comme j'ai un g3 et que je suis sous OS9, je ne peux pas profiter pleinement de la nouvelle version, mais ça suffit pour faire tourner Kazaa Lite, Office et pour jouer au Scrabble...
Voici mes réglages pour pouvoir optimiser Windows 98SE [...]. Sur mon iBook 300, j'arrive à émuler un Pentium 260mhz !


Oulah mais qu'est-ce que je raconte moi ???


----------



## melaure (7 Juillet 2003)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Voici mes réglages pour pouvoir optimiser Windows 98SE [...]. Sur mon iBook 300, j'arrive à émuler un Pentium 260mhz !
> 
> ...



Hahahaha !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Attention Jeremac, c'est une plaisanterie ! Pour suivre tu as le thread VPC 5 dans Bruit de Couloir ...


----------



## Sebang (7 Juillet 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hahahaha !!!
> 
> ...



Tout à fait, voir le thread "vpc 7 pour g5" dans Bruits de couloir. Je sais pas ce qu'il m'a pris, désolé... Une schizophrénie qui s'annonce ?


----------



## Jeremac (8 Juillet 2003)

Le iBook 12" avec 640M de Ram est à 1553 euros (prix étudiant) chez IC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






L'Alubook 12" me tenterais bien, mais combien de RAM faut-il lui rajouter pour être à l'aise??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et, en plus, il y a moins de softs fournis avec (pas d'Appleworks, donc il faut investir dans... Office 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















).

Voilà tout le problème


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2003)

Jeremac a dit:
			
		

> * Le iBook 12" avec 640M de Ram est à 1553 euros (prix étudiant) chez IC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hop hop hop... 
tu achetes ton book chez IC...au prix etudiant... et la ram chez grosbill ou autres...ca te reviendrat bcp moins cher...


----------



## Sir (8 Juillet 2003)

Franchement pour l'utilisation que tu vas faire 256 Mo de ram c largement suffisant et fais ce que je t'ai dis pour l'adc , tu peux l'avoir au prix de l'ibook ton powerbook 12" alors ....


----------



## ederntal (8 Juillet 2003)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Franchement pour l'utilisation que tu vas faire 256 Mo de ram c largement suffisant et fais ce que je t'ai dis pour l'adc , tu peux l'avoir au prix de l'ibook ton powerbook 12" alors ....  *



Si c'est l'ibook qu'il prend (et même le Pb12) 256mo est loin d'etr satisfesant, 384mo est un strict minium pour os X et vu qu'il n'y a qu'un slot de libre dans la machine autant directement aller aux 640mo...

L'ibook 900 doit etre une exelente machine si tu n'as pas un besoin enorme en puissance (genre vidéo et compagnie)

Avec mon ibook 800 / 640mo je fais des travaux assez conséquent sur photoshop, bien sur pas avec la rapidité d'un bipro ou même un pb12", mais sans trop de soucis quand même... M'enfin je ne sais pas se que sa donnera dans 2 ou 3 ans mais c'est une autre histoire...

Chao @+


----------



## Jeremac (8 Juillet 2003)

Comme je l'ais dit, c'est plutôt pour faire de la Bureautique (Traiteement de texte, tableur, base de données), un peu de création web et de développement.

Niveau vidéo et musique, je préfere admirer le travail des autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













A la limite, je plante mon PC quand je lui demande (sous excel) de faire un calcul dans 30.000 lignes (quand je dis 30.000, c'est vraiment 30.000 ...).
Ca me fait marrer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















.

Je pense que l'iBook est  *la* machine pour moi!!!!!


----------



## Sir (8 Juillet 2003)

C sur si c juste pour faire cela l'ibook te conviendra tres bien mais prends le via l'adc student .
Sir


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2003)

j'en rajoute... l'ibook est fait pour toi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et 384 de ram devrait te suffire...


----------



## melaure (8 Juillet 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Si c'est l'ibook qu'il prend (et même le Pb12) 256mo est loin d'etr satisfesant, 384mo est un strict minium pour os X et vu qu'il n'y a qu'un slot de libre dans la machine autant directement aller aux 640mo...
> *



tout à fait d'accord. En plus la SDRAM n'est pas encore chère ...


----------



## Onra (8 Juillet 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *
> En plus la SDRAM n'est pas encore chère ...  *



Eh oui... car bientôt elle va disparaitre. Tous les portables n'utilisant plus que de la DDR maintenant


----------



## Sir (8 Juillet 2003)

6 mois de sursis pour la ram ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2003)

ca me laisse le temps, d'acheter mon ibook et de la ram... oooouuuuffff


----------



## Jeremac (9 Juillet 2003)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Fais comme moi prends le powerbook 12" avec l'adc student *



Juste une petite question (comme ça...): le prix indiqué, il tient compte de ce qu'il faut payer pour l'ADC student??? Sinon, ça coute combien (environ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sir MAc Gregor m'a mis un gros doute et me fait réfléchir de plus en plus (et moi qui croyais avoir résolu mon dilem): même en passant à 640 de RAM, ça me reviens  *moins cher* que l'iBook


----------



## Sir (9 Juillet 2003)

Prenons le powerbook 12" combo modele d'origine avec la remise adc student tu en auras pour 1529  et si tu veux le mettre a 640 mo de ram .. Prends la ram rue montgallet et testes la avec ton powerbook a cote de toi .
Franchement achete le 12" ce qui te permettra sans doute de pouvoir te reveler a une discipline que tu ne pensait pas faire un jour style de la video , non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A toi de voir now ....
P.S ---&gt; Depuis que je suis sur mac , le powerbook est le mac le meilleur depuis longtemps pas cher ( euphemisme pour un etudiant ) , de plus tu pourras le garder plus longtemps notamment pour PANTHER .
Sir


----------



## Sebang (9 Juillet 2003)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Prenons le powerbook 12" combo modele d'origine avec la remise adc student tu en auras pour 1529  *



Oui mais dans ce cas, l'iBook avec l'ADC Student, il coûte combien ?


----------



## Sir (9 Juillet 2003)

il coute où alentour de 1100  ...


----------



## Sebang (9 Juillet 2003)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * il coute où alentour de 1100  ...  *



Ben pour peu qu'il soit un peu bricoleur, il pourrait se faire un iBook de tueur pour le même prix que l'alu 12" combo. (pour 400 euros, tu peux mettre un DD 80gb et 512mo de Ram, par exemple. Ou tu peux te prendre un iPod, etc...)
Ou sinon, ça se trouve, il préférera se servir de ces 400 euros pour autre chose... 400 euros de différence pour un étudiant, ça compte toujours (comme tu l'as dit plus haut) ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Surtout que vu l'utilisation qu'il compte en faire, je ne suis pas sûr que de se payer un Alu 12" soit la meilleure des solutions quand on est sans le sous (je sais de quoi je parle également). Parce qu'il faudra lui rajouter de la ram à cet alu 12", donc faut pas compter 1540 euros, mais bien 100 euros de plus. Si en plus il faut qu'il achète des programmes, moi je dis que le plan iBook ADC est largement suffisant et permet de garder son précieux pognon pour autre chose qu'un poil plus de puissance (je parle pour les applis bureautiques... Et en plus de chaleur et plus de bruit aussi, ne pas oublier).


----------



## Sir (9 Juillet 2003)

Tu me fais hesiter la avec l'achat du powerbook 12"


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

personellement, je pense prendre un ibook 800 cd, avec 384 de ram... ca serat largempent suffisant pour mes besoins...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



certes c'est dommage que y est po de graveur, et surtout de lecteur dvd... mais j'ai po trop de moyen...


----------



## Sir (10 Juillet 2003)

t'es bete ou quoi prends le combo ou prends une occasse ...


----------



## Lemming (10 Juillet 2003)

En ce qui me concerne, et pour l'utilisation que je compte en faire, je trouve que l'ibook a de nombreux avantages par rapport au powerbook 12": il chauffe moins, son autonomie est meilleure et surtout il est beaucoup plus solide.
  Je fais trimballer mon portable a longueur de journee dans mon sac a dos, avec un powerbook j'aurais trop peur de l'abimer.


----------



## Sir (10 Juillet 2003)

Quelle est ton utilisation ???
L'avantage du powerbook c qu'il est dote d'alu anodise ...


----------



## Lemming (10 Juillet 2003)

Je ne compte pas faire de video, et tres peu de codage MP3. Donc l'altivec me servira peu. Je fais plutot faire de la bureautique, un peu de programmation et surfer sur internet. Et bien sur un peu de Warcraft III.

L'avantage de l'ibook c'est qu'il est dote de polycarbonate ultra-resistant.


----------



## Sir (10 Juillet 2003)

l'encodage MP3 avec l'ibook 900 est genial de toute facon demain je comptes faire un test entre un pb 12" et ibook 900 ....
Ce qui m'embete le plus c que je vais faire du photoshop a moins d'une utilisation pro donc utilisation de plug ins demandant l'altivec, l'ibook 12" me conviendra tres bien mais j'ai peur de faire de la video enfin encodage divx qq fois est ce si long sur un ibook 900 ???
Sir.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2003)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * t'es bete ou quoi prends le combo ou prends une occasse ...  *



nan nan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







seulement j'ai po une tune a mettre dans un portable alors ce serat un 800 ou un pc... perso... je prefere le 800  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et pour l'utilisation que j'en aurais...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 prepa + preparation scpo = pas une minute a moi...
donc qu'est ce que je ferais d'un lecteur dvd... ou encore d'un graveur...
et le peu de temps qu'il me resterat, je prefere le depenser dans mes loisirs et les sorties...

pour le marche dee l'occasion... je n'ai vraiment pas confiance.... et les macs d'occase sont a peine moins cher que les neufs.... alors autant l'acheter neuf avec 1 ans de garanti


----------



## Sebang (10 Juillet 2003)

Conclusion :

Les gammes d'Apple sont bien foutues.
Parce que l'étudiant qui n'a pas besoin de G4 et veut un petit portable qui sait tout faire, il prendra un iBook qui ne coûte pas si cher.
Et puis l'utilisateur plus âgé (et généralement plus garni niveau thunes), plus exigeant, qui souhaitera en faire une utilisation plus "pro" mais voulant la même mobilité, il prendra un Powerbook 12".

Bon Ok, ça se résume pas qu'à ça, mais si on compare les specs et tout ce qui suit, tout tient la route.
'sont pas cons chez Apple ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non parce qu'en y réfléchissant bien, c'est bien beau de dire : Photoshop il rame sur mon iBook 800 tout neuf, je peux pas faire de retouche d'image correctement... Dreamweaver aussi, il rame... Oui Ok, mais si on a eu les thunes pour s'acheter Photoshop et Dreamweaver, on peut quand même prétendre à acheter un portable G4, non ?

Donc finalement, ça se tient aussi niveau logiciels (y'a des pogrammes bien moins gourmands et moins chers que Photoshop ou Dreamweaver pour faire des choses plus basiques, plus "amateur").
Ou alors on m'aurait menti et personne n'achète ces 2 programmes ?


----------



## ederntal (10 Juillet 2003)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> *
> Non parce qu'en y réfléchissant bien, c'est bien beau de dire : Photoshop il rame sur mon iBook 800 tout neuf, je peux pas faire de retouche d'image correctement... Dreamweaver aussi, il rame... Oui Ok, mais si on a eu les thunes pour s'acheter Photoshop et Dreamweaver, on peut quand même prétendre à acheter un portable G4, non ?
> 
> Donc finalement, ça se tient aussi niveau logiciels (y'a des pogrammes bien moins gourmands et moins chers que Photoshop ou Dreamweaver pour faire des choses plus basiques, plus "amateur").
> ...



J'ai un ibook 800, et photoshop et dreamwaver ACHETÉS et je trouve *pas* qu'ils rament particulierement comme j'ai dis plus haut! Je fais des docs A3 300 Dpi sous photoshop sans trop de problèmes, bien sur sa va pas hyper viiiiiite, mais bon faut pas trop en demander a une machine de ce prix... mais c'est très utilisable!
C'est une sublime machine, un peu lente pour la video, et encore pour un amateur des films de famille sa va... mais c'est tout...

edit : rajout du *pas* en gras que j'avais oublié.


----------



## Sebang (10 Juillet 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'ai un ibook 800, et photoshop et dreamwaver ACHETÉS et je trouve qu'ils rament particulierement comme j'ai dis plus haut! Je fais des docs A3 300 Dpi sous photoshop sans trop de problèmes, bien sur sa va pas hyper viiiiiite, mais bon faut pas trop en demander a une machine de ce prix... mais c'est très utilisable!
> C'est une sublime machine, un peu lente pour la video, et encore pour un amateur des films de famille sa va... mais c'est tout...
> *



Tout à fait d'accord avec toi. De toute manière, moi c'est mon Papa qui achète Dreamweaver et Photoshop, donc j'en profite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ceci dit, ce que tu commentes est très juste : ça va pas super viiiiiite, mais ça roule. C'est ce que je disais dans mon post précédent "l'iBook est une machine qui sait tout faire". Faut juste pas trop en demander pour une machine de ce prix, mais quand on est exigeant, on se prend un meilleur ordi, donc plus cher.
Je sais pas, mais je trouve ça complètement logique en fait.
Acheter un Alu 12" pour un étudiant sans le sous, ça relève du luxe, sauf pour certains cas exceptionnels.

Et pour les plus joueurs d'entre nous, la Radeon 7500 de l'iBook est plus performante que la GeForce go420 de l'Alu 12" d'après les gamers de la MacGameZone... Ça peut aider à choisir un peu aussi.


----------



## ederntal (10 Juillet 2003)

Et puis sincérement je prefere prendre un un ibook pas trop cher, et acheter le plus possible de produits du hub numérique... voir changer plus souvent d'ordinateur...

Mais bon chacun ses gouts...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2003)

perso je prefere prendre un ibook pas trop cher, et depenser la difference en sorties, loisirs, bouquins, etc.
effectivement les gouts et les couleurs


----------



## ederntal (10 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> * perso je prefere prendre un ibook pas trop cher, et depenser la difference en sorties, loisirs, bouquins, etc.
> effectivement les gouts et les couleurs
> 
> 
> ...



Je parlait du budget "informatique" bien sur... mais comme je peux prendre des photos des concerts avec un APN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et je peux ecouter de la musique lors des trajets en train de mes voyages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## cham (10 Juillet 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai un ibook 800, et photoshop et dreamwaver ACHETÉS et je trouve pas qu'ils rament particulierement comme j'ai dis plus haut! *


Photoshop, OK.
Mais Dreamweaver, dès qu'il y a 2 tableaux et trois lignes, il agonise bien quand même.


----------



## ederntal (10 Juillet 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> *
> Photoshop, OK.
> Mais Dreamweaver, dès qu'il y a 2 tableaux et trois lignes, il agonise bien quand même.
> 
> ...



Même sur un gros G4 dreamwaver MX rame


----------

